# need something different



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Want to here about best thing you ever cooked on big green egg........How to would be nice too. My mouth is watering just thinking about it. From one fat boy to another.. Woops fat girl are alowed also.:yes:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

everything i have tasted that you cooked on the BGE has been delicious! 

i know that isn't the response you were looking for but, you know i had to say something...

dale posted ya'lls trip from Sunday...did you see it?


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for reply just trying to get some dim fresh ideas... Have not seen post she did looking now


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Standing rib roast, just about any recipe from epicurious.com or foodnetwork.com will work on BGE. I think my favorite is a horseradish crusted standing rib roast I throw some mesquite or hickory chips on for smoke. Also Cedar Planked Salmon is great on the BGE and I love the smell of it cookin.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mike send Splittine a message and ask him about tht roll thing he made on his BGE. I think he called it a big fatty. Looked really good


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Never mind I found it on here
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/rolling-fatty-69296/


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my god that standing rib roast thing sound terific...


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got my green egg not to long ago but the best thing I have cooked on it is smoked chicken! My buddy turned me on to this recipe at http://www.nibblemethis.com/2009/05/smoked-chicken.html. Try it you wont be diappointed. The only thig I would do different is inject the "mop" as well as mop it!


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

mike potter said:


> Oh my god that standing rib roast thing sound terific...


Just don't over cook it. I put probe thermometer in the center and pull it off the grill a little before rare temp then wrap it looseley in foil this gives a rare center to medium well on the ends. I'll see if I can find the recipe.

Winn Dixie usually will put them on sale around Thanksgiving and Christmas for around 4.99 - 5.99 /lb.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

EGG C LANT .... Just watched a video on the crusted one in oven. Bet that would be good on my egg with some pecan wood, yippy! wahoo! yes ser! never really thought about standing rib roast, never even cooked one dem b 4...THANKS LOT


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got tons of BGE posts on here....nothing to "out of the ordinary" but all are EGGCELLENT!!! The next "different" cook I am going to do is a whole piglet, or a **** (if my lil' un can stick 1 out back (corn fed ****)!!!:thumbup:


----------

